
Programmer came up with a hilarious way to shut down dangerous Windows scammers - ozdave
http://www.businessinsider.com/telecom-guy-uses-bots-to-foil-microsoft-support-scammers-2017-2
======
ufmace
Clickbait article of the already posted blog post by the author:

[http://jollyrogertelephone.com/i-am-going-to-eradicate-
the-i...](http://jollyrogertelephone.com/i-am-going-to-eradicate-the-inbound-
windows-support-scam/)

------
stuaxo
There's a whole collection of people speaking to a different bot "lenny" here

[https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/](https://www.reddit.com/r/itslenny/)

------
luckystarr
Hilarious. Not sure if the scammers outsource to regular call centers or have
their own though. I'd rather connect the inbound scammers to the outbound
scammers. :) Would be nice to see what they would talk about.

